# My band's Video is up on the webs



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The video for our single "All Night Long" was released to YouTube this morning. I didn't make it to the theatre last night where the filmmaker was showing it to us.
Filmmaker is a former co-worker of mine. He started getting more and more serious over the last couple of years with his hobby and offered to do the video for free. 


[video=youtube;J9BXuGLuAj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9BXuGLuAj8[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice..good luck


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I liked that, very good. Liked the tasty little lead in there a lot, kudos to the guitar player for not over doing it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome - no reason why I couldn't be hearing that tune on the radio...................


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Great band. Great tune. Great video. I could listen to that music all night.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very well done, I'll carry that just a little farther, you should be damn proud of the sound and all around professional performance on that vid. 

:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We're still getting some radio play across the country on this tune... about 20 stations I believe. Second single has been waiting in the wings for awhile now and we hope to finish the EP in a few weeks. Recording 4 songs in 3 different studios next week.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Really catchy tune - very well written. Good guitar solo too!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

lots of bass facetime! woohoo!


----------

